# Solution to the Florida school shooting...........



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

More gun laws will fix it and them everyone will be safe.........

I notice none of the federal law makers are saying that maybe making schools gun free zones was not a great idea........


----------



## sudo (Aug 29, 2017)

Does anyone know what kind of gun was used by this nut job?

I'm wondering what my state will try to ban next.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

It was reported to be a AR-15.
The problem is there is no longer right and wrong with out them anything goes. Cities and states publicly state they are not going to obey laws they don't like. The biggest scumbags get the most attention on TV and on line. Then people cry how could this happen, DUH!


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

sudo said:


> Does anyone know what kind of gun was used by this nut job?
> 
> I'm wondering what my state will try to ban next.


So for the media reports they think it was an AR type weapon...... They also state he had countless magazines..... Definition of that is *too many to count........* So he must have had at least 1000 magazine.... :anim_lol: He probably had 3 or 4.........

I am thinking a countless number of loaded mags would be rather heavy.......


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

Cait43 said:


> So for the media reports they think it was an AR type weapon...... They also state he had countless magazines..... Definition of that is *too many to count........* So he must have had at least 1000 magazine.... :anim_lol: He probably had 3 or 4.........
> 
> I am thinking a countless number of loaded mags would be rather heavy.......


The Law Enforcement spokesman even said he had "countless" magazines. That seems to be a little too sensational statement of fact. I have heard other reports that he had 3 or 4, hardly "countless". The unfortunate thing about these events is that people supposedly reporting "facts" clearly show up in many cases with an agenda.


----------



## faststang90 (Apr 8, 2013)

Cops sent to Cruz’s home 36 times, school expelled him, FBI was warned and the liberals blame the gun. stop blaming the guns and not the person. when a drunk driver kills someone we don't blame what he/she was drinking.


----------



## AllenFromPa (Dec 4, 2017)

Train and arm school staff. Bet the shootings will drop by 90%


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

AllenFromPa said:


> Train and arm school staff. Bet the shootings will drop by 90%


Unless a teacher or admin. staff physically wears a weapon on their person while school is in session, it won't work out all that well.

Having a firearm "available" to them in time of need, could prove to be flawed. If a shooting occurs and you are no where near where that firearm might be kept, it's as good as not having it at all.

Asking a teacher to _wear two hats_ while at school, will be daunting to most. Packing a firearm during your duties at a school will require training on and off at times. It won't be a one time, you've been trained, now go do your thing, kind of thing. Proficiency / safety trng. will be on-going thru the year.

If a teacher or staff member misses mandatory trng, do we revoke their authorization to carry? It goes on and on. Packing in a school environment won't be like a citizen getting a carry permit, and never have to worry about on-going training.


----------



## AllenFromPa (Dec 4, 2017)

Great point never thought of that.


----------



## joepeat (Jul 8, 2015)

paratrooper said:


> Unless a teacher or admin. staff physically wears a weapon on their person while school is in session, it won't work out all that well.
> 
> Having a firearm "available" to them in time of need, could prove to be flawed. If a shooting occurs and you are no where near where that firearm might be kept, it's as good as not having it at all.
> 
> ...


All this and the fact that a firearm can be stolen or just lost or misplaced during a visit to the john. I think a better solution would be to have a police officer present during school hours. Officers can be rotated periodically for "school duty". If that's unrealistic then at least have trained armed security guards on duty.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

joepeat said:


> All this and the fact that a firearm can be stolen or just lost or misplaced during a visit to the john. *I think a better solution would be to have a police officer present during school hours.* Officers can be rotated periodically for "school duty". If that's unrealistic then at least have trained armed security guards on duty.


That's all well and good. But I believe there was one armed security officer at Parkland? The police officer would have to be in the near vicinity of where the shooting was taking place and be able to identify the shooter in order to take him/her out. Obviously it only takes a coupla' minutes to kill a dozen or more people in a crowd or packed hallway. It would probably take at least that much time for the sole police officer or armed security guard to get there. Not too mention the time it takes to access the situation, figure out where on campus the shooting is taking place, and identify the shooter out of a crowd of panicked students.

In a school of three thousand students you'd probably need a dozen or so officers placed at different locations throughout the campus in order for that to be effective. But the issue with that is that someone that is hell bent on committing a massacre will more than likely have the element of surprise and first take out the individual that they know is armed. That's just one reason not to open carry in public. A better idea would be to discreetly arm both faculty and staff, but that too has it's problems. Mainly picking out and shooting a moving target within a panicked crowd of students and ricocheting bullets.

The only real way to get a handle on this is to somehow be able to figure out and identify who is capable of carrying out these massacres by their past behaviors. Obviously that is easier said then done. A lot of the people that have carried out these attacks have been loners and relentlessly bullied by other students. Their only avenue of escape and revenge is to go off the deep end. Some are just plain crazy and sadistic individuals. Students who bully others for what ever reason have to be dealt with too. Anyone who bullies and picks on others for their own personal pleasure are just as sick and have a propensity for violence. But in most if not all cases all of the signs were there and the failure of authorities to act upon them are equally to blame. Same for those who are closest to these deranged individuals.

I swear to God I think it's intentional on the part of the media and their cohorts in the Democrat Party, along with grandstanding politicians. These mass murders with guns are being used as a means to an end. An end that will eventually rescind the 2nd Amendment and Constitutional Law. The media by and large are working with their partners in the Democrat Party to achieve their goals. The media shares a lot of the blame by capitalizing for weeks on end these events and whipping up hysteria against those of us that own and acquire firearms for any lawful purpose. They too share a lot of the blame for relentlessly drumming these ideas into deranged people's heads. There's no escape from it unless you're living on Mars. This shit just wasn't happening just a few short decades ago. Since then the gun laws have become more restrictive in state's where Democrats have absolute power and control.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

A solution is not what they want. A person armed and stopping an attack would show that they are wrong. Their solution is big all controlling government takes care of you and accept what happens because they know best.


----------



## Philco (Apr 17, 2012)

Most of the liberal politicians who are so quick to beat the gun ban drums after every one of these incidents could care less about the victims. What they care about is exploiting the raw emotions created by the carnage and then using it to encourage the public to not only accept, but insist upon banning guns from the public realm. If they can succeed in getting AR-15 type weaponry banned, then they will simply move on to getting some other type of guns banned until there are no legally owned firearms left. The end game is having total control over the populace. A few dead school kids is too good a propaganda tool to ignore if that's what you're striving for.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Here's an even better idea, in an essay that's well worth your time to read.
It's a really, really good suggestion about putting an end to most of the "nutcase" violence we've been seeing.

Click on: https://mystudentapt.com/2015/10/06/theres-a-way-to-stop-mass-shootings-and-you-wont-like-it/


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

That is why we talk to them strange bearded guys like Steve. Seriously great read and a good start at returning to community instead of me first and last.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

tony pasley said:


> That is why we talk to them strange bearded guys like Steve...


Um, Tony, I seem to remember seeing a fairly recent picture of you..._with a beard_. 

If you don't remember that you have one, it would definitely make you "strange."
In fact, stranger than me.

But, yes, returning to community responsibility would be a very good thing, instead of "me, me, and more me."


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Nothing more than a pipe dream and it'll never happen.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

This was given a brief half-second on the evening "news":

So now it turns out that there was an armed deputy sheriff at the school as the killer began to shoot.
But that deputy sheriff did nothing to stop the killer. He stayed outside and did nothing!

And when he learned that he was to be disciplined for not having "moved toward the sound of the guns," he resigned.

How do we stop school shootings? We _do something_.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> This was given a brief half-second on the evening "news":
> 
> So now it turns out that there was an armed deputy sheriff at the school as the killer began to shoot.
> But that deputy sheriff did nothing to stop the killer. He stayed outside and did nothing!
> ...


Yup.....saw the same news coverage. About 30 seconds or so. I was surprised that they actually named the deputy. He's got a lot of tough times ahead of him.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

And now the Sheriff of the county in which the Florida killings took place is going to station an armed deputy in every school in the county.
But why wasn't this done before the shootings ever got started? Because it was deemed to be too expensive, and a waste of police resources.
So now, after the massacre had been accomplished, the Sheriff wants to "lock the stable door after the horse has already been stolen."

Good thinking, Sheriff.

(He's also against arming the teachers.)


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> And now the Sheriff of the county in which the Florida killings took place is going to station an armed deputy in every school in the county.
> But why wasn't this done before the shootings ever got started? Because it was deemed to be too expensive, and a waste of police resources.
> So now, after the massacre had been accomplished, the Sheriff wants to "lock the stable door after the horse has already been stolen."
> 
> ...


I'd like to think that those armed deputies won't hesitate or think twice about why they are there.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

It has been reported there was a armed guard on site but was at the other end of the complex and when arrived at the right area would not enter until the police teams arrived.


----------



## sudo (Aug 29, 2017)

I think there is an analogy between schools an airports that might be useful.

Back in the 1950's, there was no security at airports. People could arrive and walk it whenever they wanted. You could bring in a gun and no one would be the wiser.

Then, starting in the 60's we had metal detectors, airport police, etc.

Then all operational areas were fenced off. No access to the areas where the planes were parked except at the gates.

And sky marshals.

The same thing is going to happen at schools.

Not just inner city schools, but suburban schools also.

Metal detectors, taller fences, Armed guards. etc.

It costs a lot, but somehow the money needs to be found.

Arming teachers may work as an interim step. But unless the teachers/staff are, vetted, trained and have continuous refresher classes in how to handle active shooters, arming teachers won't work well and will lead to accidents.

Eventually we need to move toward armed security. And not just one guard for a large school. Several guards plus technology to detect fence and building breaches.

Schools will probably end up not being pleasant places to be. They will feel like armed camps or prisons.

I'm well past the kid raising age, but if I had kids now I'd either home school, or send my kids to a small private church run school.


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

tony pasley said:


> It has been reported there was a armed guard on site but was at the other end of the complex and when arrived at the right area would not enter until the police teams arrived.


He certainly wasn't a good guy with a gun at all.......


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)




----------



## yellowtr (Oct 28, 2016)

Cait43 said:


> He certainly wasn't a good guy with a gun at all.......


His name, Scot Peterson, will go down in history similar to Benedict Arnold as the coward of Florida.
In addition, 2 other sheriff deputies have been suspended for doing nothing.
The rest of the force is now guarding Peterson's house. 
I have to say this makes me sick. Every sign and warning was ignored and when the killer finally acted, law enforcement continued to ignore this killer. 
And they rage and protest against the NRA, and other law abiding firearm owners. Why no protest at the FBI, sherriff's office for sitting on their asses before and during the attack? What are they afraid of?


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Here's an interesting point of view.
It's a press release from a peer-reviewed, professional journal.
The subject is that we encourage nut cases by making a big deal out of their insane behavior. The press release calls it "Media Contagion."

Click on: http://www.apa.org/news/press/releases/2016/08/media-contagion.aspx


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

I guess they can't admit their social experiment fail miserably.


----------



## AZdave (Oct 23, 2015)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Here's an interesting point of view.
> It's a press release from a peer-reviewed, professional journal.
> The subject is that we encourage nut cases by making a big deal out of their insane behavior. The press release calls it "Media Contagion."
> 
> Click on: http://www.apa.org/news/press/releases/2016/08/media-contagion.aspx


This is like throwing the "ban all guns" we get from the press back at the press.

Spreading the shooter's face and name creates more copy cats. This is way more dangerous than shouting fire in a crowded theater.

But since this means money/ratings for the press another solution that won't happened.


----------



## Greybeard (Mar 17, 2013)

AllenFromPa said:


> Train and arm school staff. Bet the shootings will drop by 90%


I'm a retired school teacher and believe me I would much rather be armed in an active shooter situation than an unarmed sitting duck. My problem with this is I doubt some states will properly train their staffs. I can envision (especially in my state) an after school inservice with some "Rambo wanabe" without any real training. It should be the same training law enforcement receives. And the staff should be given a decent monetary compensation for taking on such a responsibility.

Another big fear I have would be for a student to somehow get ahold of one of the staffs firearms. Law enforcement has been trained from the get go to keep possession of their weapon at all costs. It can't be kept in their desk or in some sort of lock box, it has to be physically on their person at all times. Students will figure out who is packing, and will look for any opportunity to get ahold of it even if they have no intention of using it to do harm. I could see staff after a period of time becoming complacent and getting sloppy with their weapons.

Will states give school the same training law enforcement receives? Or will they do it as cheap and sloppy as they can get away with?


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Greybeard said:


> I'm a retired school teacher and believe me I would much rather be armed in an active shooter situation than an unarmed sitting duck. My problem with this is I doubt some states will properly train their staffs. I can envision (especially in my state) an after school inservice with some "Rambo wanabe" without any real training. It should be the same training law enforcement receives. And the staff should be given a decent monetary compensation for taking on such a responsibility.
> 
> Another big fear I have would be for a student to somehow get ahold of one of the staffs firearms. Law enforcement has been trained from the get go to keep possession of their weapon at all costs. It can't be kept in their desk or in some sort of lock box, it has to be physically on their person at all times. Students will figure out who is packing, and will look for any opportunity to get ahold of it even if they have no intention of using it to do harm. I could see staff after a period of time becoming complacent and getting sloppy with their weapons.
> 
> Will states give school the same training law enforcement receives? Or will they do it as cheap and sloppy as they can get away with?


I can see the training being somewhat basic and no frills. It won't be the same as LE, cause that would take too long, require too much of a teacher's time and cost too much.

Weapon retention and situational awareness will be key factors. Along with shooting proficiency of course. Refresher training will have to be on-going thru-out the year. That in itself will be a challenge. Tracking teacher's off campus behavior will also become an issue. What if a teachers gets popped for DUI or a domestic dispute? What if a drug habit becomes known?

Lots & lots of issues to be worked thru. Gonna be a rough road............


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

paratrooper said:


> I can see the training being somewhat basic and no frills. It won't be the same as LE, cause that would take too long, require too much of a teacher's time and cost too much.
> 
> Weapon retention and situational awareness will be key factors. Along with shooting proficiency of course. Refresher training will have to be on-going thru-out the year. That in itself will be a challenge. Tracking teacher's off campus behavior will also become an issue. What if a teachers gets popped for DUI or a domestic dispute? What if a drug habit becomes known?
> 
> Lots & lots is issues to be worked thru. Gonna be a rough road............


How about this option.. Screen unemployed veterans and make them security guards in schools.... They could be under the auspices of the Department of Homeland Security................ Solves to issues at one time.......


----------

